# Annotation für JSF 1.2 bei SPRING 3.0



## internet (14. Dez 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe eine Anwenungen mit Spring 3.0 und den JSF 2.0 geschrieben.
Diese läuft auch. 
Nun möchte ich allerdings die RichFaces einsetzen, womit ich wieder auf JSF 1.2 muss!!

Nun möchte ich eine Methode ausgeben, die mir von einer Tabelle alle Datensätze ausliefert.
Dies hat auch mit JSF 2.0 geklappt. 

Nun habe ich wohl das Problem, dass ich eine falsche Annotation im ManagedBean habe.
Was für eine Annotation brauche ich, um in den AWK (Service - Klassen) zu kommen?

Mit JSF 2.0 habe ich das mit: 
@ManagedProperty(value="#{" + NameServiceKlasse.NAME + "}") gemacht.

Wie mache ich das nun mit JSF 1.2

Oder liegt es daran gar nicht?
Muss ich in der web.xml, faces-config, spring-config etwas ändern?

MfG


----------



## damien (15. Dez 2009)

Wahrscheinlich @Inject ?


----------



## internet (16. Dez 2009)

nein, das geht leider nicht..

Weiß keiner die Annotation von der ManagedBean zu den Service - Klassen?
Die ManagedBean wird von der faces-config gefunden.

Im ManagedBean habe ich eine Methode create()
und die ruft wiederum den Servicekern auf... Aber ich bekomm null zurück, weil er die Klasse bzw. Interface nicht finden....


----------



## damien (16. Dez 2009)

Mmn. müsste es mit @Inject und der richtigen Library gehen. The Java Community Process(SM) Program - JSRs: Java Specification Requests - detail JSR# 330 gehen.

Ansonsten probiere mal @AutoWired Annotate JSF Beans with Spring 2.5  Cagatay Civici’s Weblog


----------



## internet (16. Dez 2009)

Nein, leider nicht....


----------



## damien (17. Jun 2010)

Hat jemand mittlerweile eine Lösung für das Problem ?


----------



## damien (17. Jun 2010)

[XML]<managed-bean>
			<managed-bean-name>auth</managed-bean-name>
			<managed-bean-class>com.test.bla.ui.auth.AuthMgdBean</managed-bean-class>
			<managed-bean-scope>session</managed-bean-scope>
			<managed-property>
				<property-name>meinService</property-name>
				<property-class>
				com.test.bla.service.security.IMeinService
				</property-class>
				<value>#{meinService}</value>
				</managed-property>
		</managed-bean>[/XML]

Läuft !


----------

